# Holley carb parts/366(?) needed



## uglytruk (Oct 7, 2003)

I just bought a '77 GMC 6500 dump truck. I believe it has a 366 with a Holley square bore. The accecerator pump cam seems to be worn, therefore the pump is dead. The dealer doesn't talk 1977. Any ideas for this part? Andrew G  olt


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Buy a new carb. Cost should only be about 300.00 With no emissions...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

First I would determine what model carb it is. Check (and clean if necessary, dont let crap fall down the carb) around the choke horn/body, I think the numbers are stamped there. I wouldn't be surprised if it is a Model 1850 or one of its derivatives (600cfm, vaccuum secondaries, also known as the 'clean air carb' by Summit b/c it is generally tuned for efficiency)

Once you know the model number, you can go to any knowledgable engine rebuilder shop, preferably one that builds engines for dirt track or drag racers etc. because they will know Holley carbs quite well, and often have a few 'parts carbs' etc. Otherwise, they will know what parts to get you or can even rebuild the whole carb if required. It will be anywhere from a little cheaper to a whole lot cheaper (especially just replacing the squirter) than a new carb.


----------



## ratplow408 (Apr 7, 2004)

*carb cam*

Try Jegs or summit, they sell assortted cam kits.


----------



## bodhidexter (Jul 20, 2003)

your carb most likely had a governor (does it have a overspeed light in instrument cluster?) any squarebore holley with gm linkage should drop right in but would not have governor-i do not know if this is a big deal.do online search or check out- carbs unlimited,bfic carbs only,carb factory,recarbo. i have holley carb from 1979 gmc 7000 366 allison auto, worked fine but crossover tube leaked(o-rings?)let me know if interested


----------

